# What's the trick to accessing non-Hollywood DVDs?

## A.S. Pushkin

THis is not the first time it has happened, but over the last couple of months after doing an update on Portage

I have still more problems with my DVD burner, a Plextor.

I can watch Hollywood movies, but when I try to access a DVDR made from a VHS conversion or a PBS documentary on the Credit Card neither is accessable? So what is the trick?

My HP burner has no problem with CDROMS. though I've not burned anything in a while.

My apologies for revisiting this issue still one more time. This is a very big deal as this is one of the reasons I have a Linux box.

Thanks.

Edit:

My #emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 27 Jul 2008 05:07:06 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ADA_INCLUDE_PATH="/usr/lib/gnat-gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1/adainclude:/usr/lib/ada/adainclude/gtkada"

ADA_OBJECTS_PATH="/usr/lib/gnat-gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1/adalib:/usr/lib/ada/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gnat-gcc-4.1/gtkada"

ALSA_CARDS="au8830 hda-intel"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

ANT_HOME="/usr/share/ant-core"

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="1G"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLASSPATH="."

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe"

DISPLAY=":0.0"

DISTDIR="/distfiles"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--verbose"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

FEATURES="ccache distcc distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans usersandbox"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/getdelta.sh ${URI}"

FLTK_DOCDIR="/usr/share/doc/fltk-1.1.7-r2/html"

GCC_SPECS=""

GDK_USE_XFT="1"

GENERATION="2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org http://linux01.gwdg.de/distfiles/distfiles/ http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo h

GENTOO_PATCH_MIRRORS="http://217.160.166.143/~deltup/index.php?&sort=atime"

GMTHOME="/usr/share/gmt-4.0"

GRASS_LD_LIBRARY_PATH="/usr/grass62/lib"

GUILE_LOAD_PATH="/usr/share/guile/1.8"

HOME="/root"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.18/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/info:/usr/share/gnat-gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

INSTALL_MASK=""

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

KDEDIRS="/usr:/usr/local:/usr/kde/3.5"

KERNEL="linux"

LADSPA_PATH="/usr/lib/ladspa"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LC_ALL="en_US"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"

LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH="/usr/lib/dri"

LOGNAME="root"

LS_COLORS="no=00:fi=00:di=01;34:ln=01;36:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.svgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

MANPATH="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.18/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/man:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/man:/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/:/usr/kde/3.5/share/man:/usr/qt/3/doc/man:/usr/share/gnat-gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1/man:/opt/opera/share/man"

NOCOLOR="false"

OPENGL_PROFILE="ati"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/usr/local/linuxprinter/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin:/usr/kde/3.5/sbin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gnat-gcc-bin/4.1:/usr/libexec/gnat-gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1:/usr/lib/ada/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gnat-gcc-4.1/gtkada"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/package"

PKG_CONFIG_PATH="/usr/qt/3/lib/pkgconfig"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc s390 amd64 x86 ppc64 x86-fbsd m68k arm sparc sh mips ia64 alpha hppa sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error log"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@tux.localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="elog: ${PACKAGE}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root /usr/sbin/sendmail"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_IUSE="^(alpha|alsa_cards_aoa|alsa_cards_aoa-fabric-layout|alsa_cards_aoa-onyx|alsa_cards_aoa-soundbus|alsa_cards_aoa-soundbus-i2s|alsa_cards_aoa-tas|alsa_cards_aoa-toonie|alsa_cards_armaaci|alsa_cards_at91-soc|alsa_cards_at91-soc-eti-b1-wm8731|alsa_cards_au1x00|alsa_cards_harmony|alsa_cards_powermac|alsa_cards_pxa2xx-i2sound|alsa_cards_pxa2xx-soc|alsa_cards_pxa2xx-soc-corgi|alsa_cards_pxa2xx-soc-poodle|alsa_cards_pxa2xx-soc-spitz|alsa_cards_pxa2xx-soc-tosa|alsa_cards_sa11xx-uda1341ts|alsa_cards_sun-amd7930|alsa_cards_sun-cs4231|alsa_cards_sun-dbri|altivec|amd64|aqua|arm|bmp|bmpx|bootstrap|build|coreaudio|crosscompile_opts_.*|elibc_.*|elibc_Darwin|elibc_DragonFly|elibc_FreeBSD|elibc_NetBSD|elibc_OpenBSD|elibc_glibc|elibc_uclibc|emul-linux-x86|hppa|ia64|ibm|infopipe|kernel_.*|kernel_Darwin|kernel_FreeBSD|kernel_linux|m68k|mips|mplayer-bin|multilib|n32|n64|pam_console|pbbuttonsd|ppc|ppc64|ppcsha1|s390|selinux|sh|sparc|sparc-fbsd|uclibc|ultra1|userland_.*|userland_BSD|userland_Darwin|userland_GNU|video_cards_impact|video_cards_newport|video_cards_sunbw2|video_cards_suncg14|video_cards_suncg3|video_cards_suncg6|video_cards_sunffb|video_cards_sunleo|video_cards_suntcx|vis|x86|x86-fbsd|xmms)$"

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--timeout=500"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp/portage"

PORTAGE_TMPFS="/dev/shm"

PORTAGE_USE="elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/sunrise/portage"

PORT_LOGDIR="/var/log/portage"

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib/klibc"

PWD="/root"

PYTHONPATH="/usr/lib/portage/pym"

QMAKESPEC="linux-g++"

QTDIR="/usr/qt/3"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O ${DISTDIR}/${FILE} ${URI}"

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin:/usr/kde/3.5/sbin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gnat-gcc-bin/4.1:/usr/libexec/gnat-gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1:/usr/lib/ada/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gnat-gcc-4.1/gtkada"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

R_HOME="/usr/lib/R"

SANE_CONFIG_DIR="/etc/sane.d"

SCHEME_LIBRARY_PATH="/usr/share/slib/"

SGML_CATALOG_FILES="/etc/sgml/sgml-ent.cat:/etc/sgml/sgml-docbook.cat:/etc/sgml/openjade-1.3.2.cat:/etc/sgml/sgml-docbook-4.1.cat:/etc/sgml/sgml-docbook-4.0.cat:/etc/sgml/dsssl-docbook-stylesheets.cat:/etc/sgml/sgml-docbook-3.0.cat:/etc/sgml/sgml-docbook-3.1.cat:/etc/sgml/xml-simple-docbook-4.1.2.4.cat:/etc/sgml/xml-simple-docbook-1.0.cat:/etc/sgml/xml-docbook-4.1.2.cat:/etc/sgml/xml-docbook-4.4.cat:/etc/sgml/sgml-lite.cat:/etc/sgml/sgml-docbook-4.4.cat"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="1"

STAGE1_USE="nptl nptlonly unicode"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

TMAKEPATH="/usr/lib/tmake/linux-g++"

TMPDIR="/var/tmp/deltup"

USB_DEVFS_PATH="/dev/bus/usb"

USE="3dnow X X10 a52 aac acl alsa apache2 apm arts asf audiofile bash-completion berkdb bonobo bzip2 caps cddb cdparanoia cli clisp cracklib crypt cups curl deprecated dga directfb dri dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread emovix fbcon ffmpeg flac flash fortran gcj gd gdbm glut gnome gnutls gphoto2 gpm hal iconv ieee1394 imagemagick ipv6 isdnlog jack java kdexdeltas kerberos kpdf lash lcms ldap libsamplerate lm_sensors logitech-mouse matroska midi mime ming mmx mod mp3 mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin openal openexr opengl openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection rtsp scanner seamonkey session skins sndfile sox spl sse sse2 ssl stream svg svga tcpd tetex theora tidy unicode usb v4l vcd vidix wxwindows x86 xface xine xorg xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="au8830 hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon vesa"

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CAMERAS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon vesa"

VMHANDLE="blackdown-jdk-1.4.2"

XAUTHORITY="/root/.xauthf1VFNV"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/share:/usr/kde/3.5/share:/usr/local/share"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

**************************

The player I've been using is kaffeine in KDE 3.5.9-r3. I think the last time I had no trouble wiith automounting was around 3.5.7 or so.

Running lshw gives this output (partial)

*-ide:0

          description: IDE interface

          product: MCP55 IDE

          vendor: nVidia Corporation

          physical id: 7

          bus info: pci@0000:00:04.0

          logical name: scsi2

          version: a1

          width: 32 bits

          clock: 66MHz

          capabilities: ide pm bus_master cap_list emulated

          configuration: driver=pata_amd latency=0 maxlatency=1 mingnt=3 module=pata_amd

        *-cdrom:0

             description: DVD writer

             product: DVDR   PX-716A

             vendor: PLEXTOR

             physical id: 0.0.0

             bus info: scsi@2:0.0.0

             logical name: /dev/cdrom4

             logical name: /dev/cdrw4

             logical name: /dev/dvd4

             logical name: /dev/dvdrw4

             logical name: /dev/scd0

             logical name: /dev/sr0

             version: 1.11

             capabilities: removable audio cd-r cd-rw dvd dvd-r

             configuration: ansiversion=5 status=nodisc

        *-cdrom:1

             description: CD-R/CD-RW writer

             product: CD-Writer+ 9500

             vendor: HP

             physical id: 0.1.0

             bus info: scsi@2:0.1.0

             logical name: /dev/cdrom3

             logical name: /dev/cdrw3

             logical name: /dev/scd1

             logical name: /dev/sr1

             version: 1.0e

             serial: [HP      CD-Writer+ 9500 1.0e Jul19 ,  MYC35JH

             capabilities: removable audio cd-r cd-rw

             configuration: ansiversion=5 status=nodisc

As no mounting occurs, the initial error is:

The source can't be read.

Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data (e.g: no disc in drive). (/dev/sr0)

followed by:

No plugin found to handle this resource (dvd://)

and:

10:48:17 PM: xine: cannot find input plugin for MRL [dvd://]

10:48:17 PM: xine: input plugin cannot open MRL [dvd://]

10:48:17 PM: xine: found input plugin : DVD Navigator

Last night I watched "The Punnisher" by manually mounting it.

The above messages are when attempting to watch the first season of the original "Outer Limits."

Thanks again!

----------

## yabbadabbadont

Please post your "emerge --info" output as well as which software you are using to try to play them and any warnings/errors that may be displayed.

----------

